

Did Apple just cancel all recurring in-app subscriptions for EU customers? - snowmaker

It appears that due to VAT, Apple may have just cancelled all recurring subscriptions via in-app purchases.<p>This article discusses VAT and Apple&#x27;s price increase, but does not specifically mention what they will do with subscriptions:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forbes.com&#x2F;sites&#x2F;timworstall&#x2F;2015&#x2F;01&#x2F;10&#x2F;apple-changing-apps-prices-in-europe-shows-that-vat-really-is-a-consumption-tax&#x2F;<p>We have seen the following emails from Apple:<p>Dear Wendy,
The price of your 1-month Scribd - 1 month free trial subscription has increased from $8.99 to $9.99. 
This increase will only take effect in future subscription periods, and does not affect your current subscription. 
Auto-renewal of your subscription has been turned off. To turn auto-renewal back on at the higher price or choose a different subscription period, click below and sign in to your account.
-----<p>Can anyone confirm or refute that this was done on a widespread basis?
======
Jeremy1026
Yes. [http://www.macrumors.com/2015/01/14/eu-auto-renew-
subscripti...](http://www.macrumors.com/2015/01/14/eu-auto-renew-
subscriptions-off/)

------
jbardnz
I can't speak for Apple but a number of other large companies in EU have done
exactly this, I assume because they have no choice as they can't change the
price of a subscription after it is active.

